

Our weekend app build. Scratch Off - Photo Sharing With a Suprise - jwalstrom
http://getscratchoff.com

======
DigitalSea
I really love this concept. Simple and beautifully executed, I can see this
kind of application taking off in some circles. This kind of reminds me of an
app I found a while back called Nudify which lets you add pixels over an image
to make it seem as though you're censoring nude parts of an image. Great app,
it'll be the talk of the office for the next day or two for sure.

------
jwalstrom
App store link. [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/scratch-off-photo-
sharing/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/scratch-off-photo-
sharing/id630728912?ls=1&mt=8)

------
unsheeple
This is a great concept. Provides a great element of surprise.

